

Announcing Message Unicorn - grandalf
http://www.messageunicorn.com/

======
gdl
You might want to play with the alternative font choices. NoScript defaulted
to blocking the Google-hosted font, and the Arial fallback is a lot wider and
makes the page look bad (it turns the button into "MAKE MES").

------
RiderOfGiraffes
How does it deal with multiple people having the same name? I could see John
Smith getting either very excited, or very annoyed. Do you have a strategy for
that?

~~~
grandalf
That's a feature. It makes life more interesting to see what messages people
are sending to all the other John Smiths.

On a more serious note, it's probably going to be most useful for people with
moderately uncommon names... middle name support is possibly on the horizon.

